# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در Delphi > توسعه نرم افزار تحت وب >  Ajax در دلفی 2007

## ب- تات

در جاها و تاپیک های مختلف دیدیم (آژاکس در اینتراوب دلفی 2007  شده مثل آب خوردن). حالا از هر کدوم از عزیزانی که در این مورد بیشتر اطلاعات دارن و کار عملی کردن خواهش میکنم بازدید کنندگان این تاپیک رو  از جمله خود بنده رو راهنمائی کنن.

----------


## babak869

سلام
این نسخه از دلفی برای کسانی که برنامه های  Web Application  مینویسند بسیار مفید و کاراست . 
این برنامه یعنی  Delphi 2007 for PHP  یکی از قدرتمندترین IDE  های موجود برای برنامه نویسان  PHP  است . اولین بار شرکت  Code Gear  توانست محیطی ویژوال برای تکنولوژی  Ajax ( ای-جکس) بسازد و این خود انقلابی در توسعه برنامه های تحت وب بود .

اگه شما با برنامه ها و زبانهای وب - اپلیکیشن آشنایی داشته باشید فکر نمیکنم توضیحات زیادی لازم باشه . فقط در همین حد بسنده میکنم که با این محیط توسعه گر قدرت برنامه نویسی وب در دستان شماست . 
چندی پیش مایکروسافت در برنامه های ویژوال استودیو و زبانهای دات نت مانند  C#‎ .Net  امکان استفاده از  DbGrid  رو در برنامه های تحت وب گذاشته بود اما جای این گریدها در PHP  خالی بود .
با پا به عرصه نهادن Delphi 2007 for PHP  این نقص مرتفع و به اوج خود رسید و هم اکنون برناهم نویسان وب  (پی اچ پی ) براحتی میتوانند  DBGrid  خود را به بانک تحت وب متصل کرده و در زمان اجرا نمایش دهند . 

اگه توضیحات کافی نیست بفرمایید تا مطلب رو با مثال بازتر کنم

با تشکر

----------


## Inprise

سوالی که مطرح شده ( اینتراوب ) با جوابی که داده شده ( delphi for php ) کاملا بی ربط هستند .

----------


## babak869

> سوالی که مطرح شده ( اینتراوب ) با جوابی که داده شده ( delphi for php ) کاملا بی ربط هستند .


منظور بنده استفاده از تکنولوژی ای-جکس در دلفی بود

----------


## parsarcher

ajax.asp.net یک چارچوب شامل کلاسها و توابع گوناگون سمت سرور و کلاینت است که توسط این چارچوب (FrameWork) میتوانید به وب متد ها در صفحات و یا وب سرویسهای نوشته شده در ای اس پی دات نت دسترسی داشته باشید. مجموعه ذکر شده قابل استفاده در کلیه محیط ها و زبانهای برنامه سازی برای دات نت فریم ورک از جمله بورلند دلفی میباشد. کافیست آخرین ویرایش آن را از http://ajax.asp.net دانلود کنید و تغییرات لازم را در Web.config پروژه خود اعمال کنید. به آدرس ذکر شده مراجعه کنید تا مطالب بیشتری دستگیرتان شود.

----------


## ب- تات

ضمن تشکر از همه .
ببینید من با دلفی بلدم کد بنویسم . با اینتراوب دلفی 2006 هم یک برنامه دارم که الان روی وب هست و داره کار میکنه .
حالا میخوام ببینم با اینتراوب دلفی 2007 و تکنولوژی جدید آژاکسش "  در محیط دلفی " چه کارهایی میشه کرد.

----------


## Delphi Skyline

طرز کار آژاکس رو مطالعه کن . همون کاری که می کنه اینجا دردلفی 2007 هم می کنه .
می تونی یه سری به سایت سازنده IntraWeb یعنی آتوزد بزنی .
از لینک زیر می تونی یه مثال در این باره در مورد Ajax in Intraweb دانلود کنی :
http://www.atozed.com/News/2006_06_12_A.EN.aspx

موفق باشی ................. .

----------


## Delphi Skyline

در ضمن Delphi for PHP هیچ ربطی به دلفی نداره . منظور از کلمه دلفی در Delphi For PHP این است که این بار PHP با کتابخانه VCL می باشد و همین و هیچ میونه یه دیگری با دلفی ندارد .

----------


## spicirmkh

> طرز کار آژاکس رو مطالعه کن . همون کاری که می کنه اینجا دردلفی 2007 هم می کنه .
> می تونی یه سری به سایت سازنده IntraWeb یعنی آتوزد بزنی .
> از لینک زیر می تونی یه مثال در این باره در مورد Ajax in Intraweb دانلود کنی :
> http://www.atozed.com/News/2006_06_12_A.EN.aspx
> 
> موفق باشی ................. .


سلام
مثال سايت لينک اش  کار نمي کند آيا شما مثالي غير از اين سراغ داريد 
آيا روش استفاده از Ajax را توضيح دارد و کامپونت Ajax در دلفي 2007 نيست 

با تشکر

----------


## Delphi Skyline

استفاده کردن از Ajax در اینتراوب :
http://www.multite.es/granprimo/ajax4intraweb.htm

موفق باشید .

----------


## spicirmkh

> استفاده کردن از Ajax در اینتراوب :
> http://www.multite.es/granprimo/ajax4intraweb.htm
> 
> موفق باشید .


استفاده از Ajax نياز به نرم افزار GpAjax for Intraweb دارد و آيا روشي يا راه بهتري براي استفتده از Ajax در دلفي 2007 وجود دارد

----------


## m-khorsandi

AJAX رو در چه محيطی ميخوای استفاده كنی؟

----------


## spicirmkh

> AJAX رو در چه محيطی ميخوای استفاده كنی؟


مي خواهم AJAX در محيط دلفي 2007 با اينتراوب فکر کنم 9 استفاده کنم

----------


## m-khorsandi

اينتراوب 9 از AJAX پشتيبانی ميكنه و خيل‍ی راحت با انتخاب Event ميتونيد از AJAX استفاده كنيد،
OnAsyncChange
OnAsyncClick
OnAsyncEnter

----------


## spicirmkh

> اينتراوب 9 از AJAX پشتيبانی ميكنه و خيل‍ی راحت با انتخاب Event ميتونيد از AJAX استفاده كنيد،
> OnAsyncChange
> OnAsyncClick
> OnAsyncEnter


سلام

مثالي يا برنامه اماده که نحوه کار آن  توضيح دهد

----------


## Iman_a13

میشه به من بگید این اینتراوب کجای دلفی 2007؟

----------


## m-khorsandi

File -> New -> Other -> VCL for the Web -> VCL for the Web Application Wizard

----------

